# Gunners



## Drone_pilot (Jun 17, 2008)

Gunners doing what Gunners do best.

[video=youtube_share;gT-0QAUXy4s]http://youtu.be/gT-0QAUXy4s[/video]

A creaping/rolling barrage from the film 
A Bridge Too Far


----------

